# custom stands



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

just a joke i found on mfk ..

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=326462


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

haha.. I'd be afraid of it tipping over!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

L!$A said:


> haha.. I'd be afraid of it tipping over!!


im sure ben can make u guys one for the monster tank ??


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO! It would certainly be cheaper then building a stand out of wood


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> im sure ben can make u guys one for the monster tank ??


my freind mike & I are going to build a stand together..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ben_mbu said:


> my freind mike & I are going to build a stand together..


just like the one in the pic right ??


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have to register on there to see the pics? I don't see any pic when I open the link.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmhhhmm...just like the one in the picture!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Do you have to register on there to see the pics? I don't see any pic when I open the link.


Not too sure.. I'm registered there, and so is Ben.. lol so maybe?
here's the pics


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I also saw that on MFK. Very funny picture.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

^^^ 
thanks [email protected]!


----------

